
Oracle asserts non-existent open source trademark - tswicegood
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/03/oracle_doesnt_own_hudson/
======
dedward
"but US labor law says assets created by employees using their employer's
resources and time are owned by their employer."

True - but trademark is not automatic like copyright, so it's a moot point.

